# Have you ever used a bidet?



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah, this is not a serious poll... :laughing:

I was inspired after seeing how much people liked the toilet paper poll. 

Bonus question: I've heard that bidets are less wasteful and perhaps more hygienic; why hasn't the USA adopted them? Are they scary?


----------



## The Pikabot (Nov 19, 2017)

I haven't used one myself, but looking at pictures of them, I wonder if they're really more hygenic? I get that a bidet might wash off more than a paper can wipe off, but if used in a public restroom, everyone uses the same faucet. Some people might use them incorrectly and put it right up against their bodies. There might even be, er, waste on the handles, whereas toilet paper is disposable and gives you new sheets each time. I guess it's a matter of personal preference and what you grew up with.
I looked at "How to Use a Bidet" on Wikihow and the questions people asked after reading it are hilarious. :rolling:

"Can the bidet be used entirely in place of a toilet?" (aka. Can I poop in it?)
"Why does my mom yell at me when I use the bidet in place of the toilet?"
"Can I wash my face in a bidet?"
"Why can't I drink the bidet water?"
"Can I take a quick shower in the bidet? I'm a small person."


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> ... why hasn't the USA adopted them? Are they scary?


For the same reason we _still_ use emperical units. Don't want to adopt anything that those pansy europeans invented! :laughing:


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

My friend has that! I went to her house and used the toilet, but I thought it was a urinal. She has a really nice bathroom, it has ocean blue tiles everywhere, it felt really smooth. 5/5 bathroom. (Of course, I didn't use it. I thought it was a urinal, how nasty do you think I am?)

Maybe I should've used it. If I could go back in time I would use it.

Most people don't know what they are, so that's why I think America hasn't started using them. Can American even tell people what toilet to use?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I do and I love them. Life was tough whenever I visited family in the US. My uncle's then-step daughter asked if the bidet was a baby's bathtub when they visited.

P.S. bidet's aren't used in public restrooms, or at least, I've never seen one.


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

You can install the trigger hose bidets quite easily.. just plum it into the water supply and you don't need to change the toilet at all.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Panorama said:


> You can install the trigger hose bidets quite easily.. just plum it into the water supply and you don't need to change the toilet at all.


Or even easier, just bring a hose or squirt gun with you to the bathroom, and use it to spray your bum clean with.

Much less work.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I have never used a bidet, but I really like the concept. I actually have one lying around at home but can't be assed to install it, I really should. I'm kind of annoyed that the US hasn't adopted it yet. Toilet paper doesn't seem to clean the ass well enough no matter how many times you wipe, I prefer baby wipes.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I haven't used one but I want to!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

we had a bidet when i lived in Europe. no one ever used it though except to wash our feet.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

_Thank you all so much for making this a fun forum!!!_ I can't stop smiling and laughing!!!:laughing:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

The Pikabot said:


> I haven't used one myself, but looking at pictures of them, I wonder if they're really more hygenic? I get that a bidet might wash off more than a paper can wipe off, but if used in a public restroom, everyone uses the same faucet. Some people might use them incorrectly and put it right up against their bodies. There might even be, er, waste on the handles, whereas toilet paper is disposable and gives you new sheets each time. I guess it's a matter of personal preference and what you grew up with.
> I looked at "How to Use a Bidet" on Wikihow and the questions people asked after reading it are hilarious. :rolling:
> 
> "Can the bidet be used entirely in place of a toilet?" (aka. Can I poop in it?)
> ...


Those questions are hilarious!!!!:laughing:

P.S. My grandmother _loves_ pikas!! Your username and avatar are excellent choices!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I have and you really do feel cleaner than with toilet paper (IMO)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I used them as a masturbator. Hits my clits well


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, haha!! When I was a child wisiting an instutution grandma ran at the time.


----------

